# Outer & Inner Skirt Steaks Mojito style



## surfinsapo (Nov 3, 2007)

*I bbq's inner & outer shirt steaks. The video does some explaining. They were vary tender from the marinade.*
























<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/1b34f487/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/1b34f487/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## john a (Nov 3, 2007)

I can smell them from here, wonderful.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 3, 2007)

Boy that rocks SS fine show ol boy


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 3, 2007)

I sure would hate to have to cover your meat bill. Nice job.


----------



## Finney (Nov 4, 2007)

Another nice one, SS.


----------



## Buffarilo (Nov 9, 2007)

Great info SS I love the skirt steak.

Buffarilo


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

Buffarilo said:
			
		

> Great info SS I love the skirt steak.
> 
> Buffarilo


Yeah me too.. where you been man? Workin a lot? less than 2 months now!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

You schooled me up on them skirts. I gotta try this ASAP.

Nice Vid work too but it kinda ended upruptly. Ya eat and forget to film the results before they were gone? That happens.

Thanks


----------



## Buffarilo (Nov 9, 2007)

SS
Kinda got a break today but I started my shift on call yesterday. We in the middle of a network conversion so I been comming in early and leaving late.

Buffarilo


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 9, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 9, 2007)

That BGE ROCKS! Killer video!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 9, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> That *BGE* ROCKS! Killer video!



 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 9, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sorry Larry.


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> That BGE ROCKS! Killer video!


It's not a BGE... please try to remember. It's a Kamado #7  but you're right it really does rock.. Thanks


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 9, 2007)

[smilie=a_doh.gif] 
Sorry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 9, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no personal experience, but is it true that the customer service for Kamado is really really bad???


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 9, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no personal experience, but is it true that the customer service for Kamado is really really bad???[/quote:2i7456mx] Yes. I heard that too... Mine doesn't need service. The ones with tiles mess up. I just wanted something that cooks good.. It's a family business and you know how they go sometimes...I love my kamado... I looked at primos before I got it too... I might get one someday still. I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## TheCook (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice one Sapo.  I love that outter skirt.  Makin me hungry now!    Oh and I think I've seen wild reds with two spots before.  Kinda unusual, but it happens.


----------

